# conflict. need advice.



## notadoormat

Obviously when one spouse is a serial cheat or has no romantic interest in the other divorce is the option. But what is the best course of action when the house cant be sold and the couple does not make enough to live seperately. For one to get a second job means not able to have time to see kids. My ws who is becoming severely depressed and drinking..he does not love me resents his life and marrying me. Its not so much about me as a person he just has no romantic interest in me yet cant afford to live on his own. With our childs health problems n mounting medical..he is sinking in depression. Hopelessness. He hates me cause i wont R. To him meaning losing his home. He is a cake eater. But at least now he admits he wants sex with others. He says he dont care if i do. But financially we cant afford seperation. Ive gone thru our finances and the only option is him living on a couch elsewhere but that impedes on others. 
What have others done. There has been talk we live in open marriage discreetly until mids graduate. No decision made. Just chat long ago. He is a ws. He hurt me. I am not my same naive self. But i see my kids dad sinking without end in sight and its affecting them. No one else is helping him out of his reality. Life sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Outofluck

You are a good person carrying about the well-being of your husband who needs a helping hand. There are rooms for rent that can be an option until he gets back on his feet. Hotels can get expensive but renting a room from someone it much cheaper.


----------



## spanz

well sure, no reason to not live together, and if kids are involved, that would really help them. The question you have to answer is can you live with him being open about having other lovers, and can he be open to you having other lovers too. ie. can you stay out of each other's way enough to have fulfilling sex with someone else, but be "normal" enough to sleep under the same roof, do the dishes, help with the kids homework, etc. Give it a try. It may be very strange at first, but it CAN work out. Especially if you 2 try to be more honest with each other.


----------

